#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Paranormal Phenomena >  >  >  I don't know what to make of this

## Lucionious

I know this doesn't sound like much because it probably isn't but i like to go on night walks and every time i go out there is always at least one streetlight that will turn off right as i pass under it. I know this may sound stupid and not worth mentioning but i am deciding to ask anyway is this just coincidence or is there any other explanation?

----------


## ^AnimositisominA^

Its funny that you mention this because it happens to me all the time. Even while I am driving. Sometimes, one will also turn on while I am under it. Nothing to worry about. If you choose to acknowledge this beyond coincidence, it shows how we actually change what is around us just by our presence. I believe this shows us our stance on a different level than good and evil. You'll notice if you dwell too much on this phenomena, your ego will actually hinder it and it wont happen anymore. Perhaps giving proof that it is not a coincidence. It is not bad, it is not good. Take it as practice. Your vibrations shape more of your surroundings than you realize. There is also a reverse to this.

----------


## Lucionious

^AnimositisominA^ that also happens to me if one is already off it turns on well i had a feeling it wasn't just coincidence but i thought this was the perfect place to ask my question. thank you for your responses

----------


## Dajai

It could be any number of variables. I wouldn't rule out coincidence.

----------

